# Skim Coat Question..



## Art Vandalay (Feb 10, 2005)

Well I decided to skim my walls prior to painting. I have the supplies:
(let me know if you see anything missing)

14 Inch Pan
14 Inch Knife
6 Inch Knife
Mixer
1/2 " Drill
USG Blue Lid Ready Mixed Joint Compound
Sandpaper

How long should I wait before I apply the second coat of mud. Also, how long after the last coat of mud should I wait until I prime and paint? Do I need to tape off any areas? Or can I just wipe off the mud if it gets on the molding.

Here is my plan of attack: 

1)TSP Wash
2) Light Sanding
3) Scraping and filling (filling is only for larger holes)
4) Skim Coat # 1
5) Light Sanding
6) Skim Coat # 2 (if necessary)
7) Light Sanding
8) Skim Coat # 3 (if necessary)
9) Sand
10) Prime
11) Sand
12) Caulk
13) Paint 

Let me know if this looks good to you guys. Also, if you have any tips, tricks or techniques to make this easier or to make the finish job look even better don't hesitate to throw them my way.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Art Vandalay said:


> Well I decided to skim my walls prior to painting. I have the supplies:
> (let me know if you see anything missing)
> 
> 14 Inch Pan
> ...


Yea, I see somthing missing, wheres the beer and steaks?

Bob


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Don't use sandpaper, use drywall sanding mesh, much better.

Apply the second coat when the first is dry to the touch and the knife doesn't pick it up.

Feather coat, or last coat, skim coat, winter coat, rain coat:cheesygri ect, is ready when the roller wont drag it off the wall.

Bob


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Yeah, use a screen as opposed to a piece of sandpaper. Should also invest in a sanding pole.

But I wouldn't advise sanding in between coats, we only use a 6" blade to knock off the high spots and start floating again. If you sand it, when the next skim coat is being applied, it will pick up a slight amount of sanding dust, and start drying out the mud as you apply it. It would be a nightmare.


----------



## Art Vandalay (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. 

What is the average time of the coat drying. (im trying to plan this out as well as I can)


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

If skimmed properly, an average room, where you start will be dry by the time you finish the room. Run a blade over it quickly, and start again. Remember, a couple thin coats are better compared to 1-2 thick coats. Wax on, wax off.


----------



## Art Vandalay (Feb 10, 2005)

How do you recommend I put it on? I've read with a roller and I've also read with a knife. 

Do I need to add water to the bucket at all? Also, do you think I should just mix everything the huge bucket or should I put some in a smaller pail and mix it in there?

So a few hours after the last skim coat I should be ready for priming and painting?


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Get yourself a mixer for your drill also, even if your compound is a pre mix, whip it up like a crack ho.

Bob


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

I put it on with a knife myself, especially for big areas. I use the roller/squeegee method for small repairs. Hopefully the walldoc will chime in and tell you how he does it.


----------



## Art Vandalay (Feb 10, 2005)

Do I need to tape off the molding or can I just wipe of the mud if it gets on it? 

Also, just how big do holes in the wall have to be to require a pre-fill prior to skim coating. (like the areas where multiple layers of paint have been scraped off)

I start this tonight so any last tips to make this go smoother are much appreciated. :Thumbs:


----------

